# Aquatic plants suitable for the viv?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone tried using water plants in the viv? I see a lot of beautifully furnished vivs with lots of green everywhere... except in the water features. Just bare gravel or some java moss. I'm talking about stuff like dwarf water lillies, lotus, submerged and emergant plants and others. Any successes?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've had some good luck with types of emergent Anubias and a really nice floating duckweed sp.


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

I second Anubias (especially A. nana if you can find it). Mostly, I just put the ends of cuttings of Scindapsis etc. into the water to root - soon gives it a jungly feeling and lots of escape routes for frogs from the water section.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You can also do microsword and some other type plants.... the thing is that if you buy them from a fish store and they are sold completely submerged to have to gradually get them used to not being completely underwater.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I am currently working on my Xenopus laevis tank and will be adding metal halide to grow water lilies, water lettuce, and water hyacinth.

These plants will require nothing less than 40,000 lumens from a single 400 watt, 120,000 from a 1000 watt would be better.

Water lilies need too deep of substrate in order to grow properly. I suggest if you are looking into water plants try water lettuce or water hyacinth and buy a metal halide.

If you don't have that kind of money, try anubias or java fern. Personally though, I think water plants, unless they are amphibious like anubias, aren't good candidates as I worry that the frogs can drown if the water gets too deep.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I wouldnt realy worry about the frogs drowning, as long as they have things to climb out of the water. It is true they arent the best swimmers, but they still can swim.

Ryan


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

the real problem begins with highly territorial frogs. Even though a sizable tank can keep female tincs/ azureus together, i have heard stories of frogs pinning each other in the water area, drowning the other frog.

While I agree with you Ryan, I'm just stressing caution, my own personal opinion. Thank you.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

At the same token of the drowning frogs, I've had tricolors actually dash into the water to escape, and stay underwater for 20 minutes. That makes me wonder if the "drowning" victims we hear about are actually drownings, or just a case of finding what we thought was a perfectly healthy frog randomly found dead in the pond part of a tank. I don't think I've heard of anyone actually seeing this happen. Urban frog legend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

*d*

I dont have much to add here except that even miniature lotus varieties will become a nuisance in a tank. They send tubers underground and will grow all the way accross your tank. I had a small lotus in my croc tank one time and it grew so much I had to take it outside to the pond. Nelumbos need to be contained in a pot or at least allowed to grow freely. I dont think you can just cut a lotus back because of its tuberous growth. 

I have parrot feather in my croc tank now, but it is not really a pretty plant at all. I'm lookin for something else too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

*aquatic plants*

i think you can use pistia stratiotes.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Various Cryptocorynes also do well emerse. Often called "crypts" at the store. There are many species available.

Josh


----------

